# December DFWAPC Holiday Party



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a december meting coming up? Or is there only the table swap


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Meeting????!!!*

date hasn't been set yet but here's the link about future meetings

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...nt-club/80442-upcoming-meetings-sept-dec.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

like tanya said. date hasn't been set but there is talk about a holiday party. i'll pm drinda, and macfan.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you guys. Still wanting to get to a meeting or two inorder to see if I want to join


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry for the late announcement. Our December meeting is our traditional holiday party. As always it will be a Michael and Shane's place. Hopefully everyone will bring some kind of refreshment. It could be a bag of chips, cookies, soda, a dip, cut-up veggies. Try to bring something if you can.

As for the gift exchange, some have brought extra equipment that was lying around. Others have brought shrimp. Some gifts were not fish related. We will play the gift exchange game. Funny gifts might be ok, ie. 400 fish bags, or horrid plastic plant with $15 hidden in it..... We don't want anyone going home feeling badly that they got YOUR gift. If you'd like to go home with your funny gift then chances are, it's ok.

*WHEN: December 18, Sunday.*
*TIME: 1-3pm. 
WHAT: Gift exchange. Bring a crazy (or not), cheap gift to exchange. This can be something fish related or not. 
WHERE: Michael and Shane's house.
BRING: Bring refreshment, ie. Holiday cookies, snacks, etc. and a gift to exchange.*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Drinda you forgot the date or has that not
Been set yet? What about gag gifts? Are funny
Gifts okay.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

18 December from 1 to 3 PM.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny gifts might be ok, ie. 400 fish bags, or horrid plastic plant with $15 hidden in it.....
We don't want anyone going home feeling badly that they got YOUR gift. If you'd like to go home with your funny gift then chances are, it's ok.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Funny gifts might be ok, ie. 400 fish bags, or horrid plastic plant with $15 hidden in it.....
> We don't want anyone going home feeling badly that they got YOUR gift. If you'd like to go home with your funny gift then chances are, it's ok.


that's what i meant, like a big bag of plastic plants with 20- 1 dollar bills in it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to the party!!! Hope you all have put it on your calendar!!! Been thinking about what gift I want to bring... 

Don't forget to bring munchies!


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I soooo want to join the fun but we are going to Dallas the night before for a night on the town and the Bob Seger concert so doubt I'll make it. Hope to see everyone in January, though, and happy holidays to all of you!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't forget to bring munchies! The club will pay for dinner main course - whether it's pizza or barbecue. Members can bring side dishes like cookies, chips, veggie dip, drinks, etc.

Remember our gift exchange also! We are gonna have fun!!!


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

is that a hint for me to make my pretzels?


----------

